# Popobike 2011



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

De acuerdo a la información del mero mero organizador de la Popobike ya está en Atlixco, Puebla el colombiano Leonardo Paez quien recientemente ganó la medalla de oro en los Juegos Panamericanos , también estará en la competencia Lorenza Morfín (medalla de plata ) y Daniela Campuzano , así como Nacho Torres , los Escárcega y E. Valencia .

También por aquí esperamos al nutrido grupo de mtbikers del foro mtbr/México 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Por poco y voy! El vuelo sale un poco mas de lo que puedo por el momento....entonces no se va a hacer! Que mala onda! Pues Juan Carlos de Turbo va con todo! Pero si la competencia va estar durisima con los Europeos y con Paez que anda muy bien! Suerte!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo tenía ganas de ir, pero debo darme unas vueltecitas por Bici Expo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

dhbomber said:


> Por poco y voy! El vuelo sale un poco mas de lo que puedo por el momento....entonces no se va a hacer! Que mala onda! Pues Juan Carlos de Turbo va con todo! Pero si la competencia va estar durisima con los Europeos y con Paez que anda muy bien! Suerte!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pregunta por el vuelo Tijuana- DF de Volaris , tiene precios muy económicos , había un vuelo directo de Volaris a Puebla no sé si todavía esté operando.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yo tenía ganas de ir, pero debo darme unas vueltecitas por Bici Expo


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lástima que se juntaron los dos eventos exactamente en las mismas fechas y desgraciadamente nos afecta como asistentes , como participantes y como parte del negocio del mtbike.

Yo también tengo que estar en los dos lados , así que viernes y sábado estaré en la Bici Expo y domingo en la Popobike .

Igual a ti te conviene ir a la BE el viernes , luego el sábado a la Popobike que es la competencia de Down hill y domingo otra vez a la BE.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Anuncio:

Nacho Torres no participara en Popo Bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo tenía ganas de ir, pero debo darme unas vueltecitas por Bici Expo


Genial... yo me pierdo los dos eventos por cuestion de dias. :madman::madmax:

Por favor pongan fotos de los 2 eventos, un mini-reportaje, algo. La verdad es que son dos eventos muy buenos como para no comentar nada despues.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Alguien fue a alguno de los 2 eventos???

Que tal estuvieron? Fotos?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Genial... yo me pierdo los dos eventos por cuestion de dias. :madman::madmax:
> 
> Por favor pongan fotos de los 2 eventos, un mini-reportaje, algo. La verdad es que son dos eventos muy buenos como para no comentar nada despues.


Fui a la bici expo el sábado... pues, había el puesto de Guadalajara que manejaba las Nicolai, pero únicamente llevaban folletos 

También estaban los de Ride! que distribuyen Ellsworth, ahí si llevaron varios modelos (epifany, moment, dare) y como que sí sabían de lo que hablaban.

En Teknobike (creo) el vendedor no sabía identificar que dos modelos de trek tenían cuadros diferentes, aún cuando las bicis estaban enfrente una de la otra, yo creo que lo destanteo que tenían distinto color....

Unos que vendían Santa Cruz, llevaban una Nomad de carbono, y al cuate no lo sacabas que podías armar la bici o mas ligera o mas pesada de lo que tenía dependiendo de lo que quisieras, según el estaba armada como tenía que estar armada.

Estaba buscando quizás otras llantas, pero casi no había opciones. Por fin encontré un casco a mi medida, un Scott.

Estaban unos chavos en la pista de BMX.

Me encontré al Tacubaya, creo que era el que mas sabía de bicis ahí...

Y bueno, esperamos a ver que tal estuvo el Popobike, TLB, que nos dices? una reseña (se acepta sin fotos)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Fui a la bici expo el sábado... pues, había el puesto de Guadalajara que manejaba las Nicolai, pero únicamente llevaban folletos
> 
> También estaban los de Ride! que distribuyen Ellsworth, ahí si llevaron varios modelos (epifany, moment, dare) y como que sí sabían de lo que hablaban.
> 
> ...


Excelente... gracias por la resena. Despues me platicas si viste 29's baratonas.

No viste si traian la Trek Sawyer?? 29 totalmente rigida de apariencia Jones-esca.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Alguien fue a alguno de los 2 eventos???
> 
> Que tal estuvieron? Fotos?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo *juí* a los dos , a uno con mucho gusto (Popobike ) al otro a* juerzas *

Nomás que tenga un tiempito libre con todo gusto les doy mis comentarios .

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que pena de los bajos conocimientos de los expositores de Trek y SC y que los de Nicolai solo llevaran folletos, creo que los que van a una Expo normalmente te ¨calientas¨ por algo y acabas comprandolo. De la vista nace el amor dicen por ahì......

Esperamos mas comentarios de alguien que haya ido

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nadie se trajo fotos de la Popobike??

Que tal estuvo?
Rito... siempre si le entraste??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nadie se trajo fotos de la Popobike??
> 
> Que tal estuvo?
> Rito... siempre si le entraste??


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Como vió que siempre no llegaron los europeos anunciados ya no le entró .:nono:

Los que sacan buenas fotos son los de coatl digital  ja ja ja

Yo vi a varios del foro por la Popobike mas jajjajjajajajajajajaj

saludos
the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Como vió que siempre no llegaron los europeos anunciados ya no le entró .:nono:
> 
> ...


Si no iba a haber competencia para que entrarle......... jajaja....

Ya no fui, tenia un viaje que al final se cancelo, y los cuates con los que iba a ir se rajaron (temas de la chamba los tenia medio agobiados)...y entonces ir solo pus ya me dio harta flojera. Al final rode localmente y fue una de las peores rodadas que he hecho,por alguna razon me canse en friega por haberme sobre-ejercitado en la semana. De haber ido hubiera terminado varado en Atlixco.

Ni hablar, sera algun otro anio.


----------

